# Brilliant Tyre Shine Applicator-49p!



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Following on from my £5 bucket dolly thread...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164645&highlight=bucket

I found these in "poundstretcher' for the sum of £0.49. Yup, 49pennies! :doublesho

Had a quick go with it today and it is honestly fantastic. I have been using Foam applicators, specific sponges etc, but dont feel they sit nicely in my hand and I always end up with greasy hands from the product.

So, here it is in action...


















^Nice handle.









^Curved perfectly for tyres.









^ Just spray a bit of product on (Meguiars Tyre Shine in this case)









^ Fits most tyres very well.









^ Can be used 'sideways' for lower profile tyres.

The foam has not ripped, or snagged, or anything. Very very impressed! :thumb:

Well worth a look!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen these for 99p, so your find is even better, I have the matching brush from a while back which was very good in use :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I have seen these for 99p, so your find is even better, I have the matching brush from a while back which was very good in use :thumb:


To be honest, it is worth 99p too. So much better than these cuts of foam you get from trader for £4+.

Well worth a punt if you can bare to go into the shop! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

I shall be looking out for these! Currently using the sponge side of a washing up scourer but the foam isnt the best quality.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> I shall be looking out for these! Currently using the sponge side of a washing up scourer but the foam isnt the best quality.


Like I say, it is surprisingly good quality. I ripped one apart in the shop to test how strong it was.:doublesho
As long as you dont cut the foam with a set of keys, it should be okay. :lol: :doublesho


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been using the Muc-off applicators and find they only last a couple of months before the sponge comes off the backing and you still get greasy fingers after using them so I think I'll be giving one of these a try! 

Cheers amiller! :thumb:


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Same product on eBay going for more http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WONDA-HANDLE-...vr_id=&cguid=53b55e5e1280a0e201f1a941fff95ecd where did you buy it from?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

lion_yo said:


> Same product on eBay going for more http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WONDA-HANDLE-...vr_id=&cguid=53b55e5e1280a0e201f1a941fff95ecd where did you buy it from?





amiller said:


> I found these in "poundstretcher' for the sum of £0.49.


:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Went today and bought 3. I actually went in the week, but didn't see them, albeit they were slightly hidden.

Just to show what a bargain these are, I googled them and found a website selling them for £4.99!!!!

http://online4discounts.co.uk/index...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1&Itemid=26


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

they look really good i will have to try a few, quality price:thumb:


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm will have to get myself one of those. I have the brush version and I'm rather impressed with it so for 49p I cant go wrong really.

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the brush and now the sponge 

All i need is some tyre dressing


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I bought one of those in my local pound shop and it didn't last long - not even a full set of tyres before the sponge parted company with the handle. Kept the sponge though as it's still useful for adding tyre products.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

lion_yo said:


> Same product on eBay going for more http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WONDA-HANDLE-...vr_id=&cguid=53b55e5e1280a0e201f1a941fff95ecd where did you buy it from?


Flipping heck someone is making some profit!!!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

saw these in the Factory Shop last year, brilliant find!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Will need to be trying this, if my local store has them anyway. Thanks for posting.


----------

